# Updated pics of my "blue roan"



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Grey ... isn't his sire grey?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ya I now I think he is grey also. Too much white in the face. His sire was Silver Design, who was a silver lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Grey.










I bet your boy is grey.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Definitely a grey.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Grey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I was totally being sarcastic about the silver thing LOL. Silver Design was a grey for sure.


I knew he was going to end up being a grey and not blue roan!! So he will get lighter every year then??


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He will grey more and more as he ages
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow so he's 3 now and already has more grey this year than last, so I bet he will end up being nearly white then.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Most greys do... *wink* !


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I meant to say he will be nearly white in no time. I am so daft today. The heat and annoying children and animals have sucked the very life out of me.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

So greys have a base color right? And the grey gene masks whatever the base is?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

yes .. grey will take over.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Any idea what his base color would be then? Either black or brown I'm guessing


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd say black.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hard to say. Either bay or black, I would guess.
My avatar guy was a bay.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Wait, so do you think he ever had any roaning or is it all just grey?

WS your stallion is gorgeous!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say black too.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He'd have to have a roan parent to be roan ... he looks grey.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ya idk if his dam is or not.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you know WHO she is?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you! 
You will have ton of fun with the colour changes grey's go through! Every year or season they look different.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't rmemeber her name, but I know she is sired by Master of Jazz. Which doesn't even really help or matter I guess. I know she has Jazz in her name though! I couldn't get my gelding's papers because one of the 3 owners wouldn't relinquish them. I got him by chance anyways, he was suited be be a top show horse, but due to having a scar on his back right pastern he was forever dq'd from the show world and discarded like trash. Totally my gain! He is just wonderful, smart as a whip and so well tempered.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I doubt he has actual roan. Usually roan+ gray go gray very fast, and the fact that he is still this dark at 3 makes me think just gray.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you know your gelding's reg. name?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL! He looks like a giraffe in that one picture! Can he get his head any higher???


----------

